# PCMCIA WLAN card : need source

## dj-submerge

Hi,

I've got the following problem :

I own a DELL Inspiron 8200 and a Siemens I-GATE PCMCIA 2MB WLAN card. I was able to use this card under debian without any problems by compiling a module with the linux-wl24ap-cs-0.1.15 source ( available from www.teletronics.com or www.ieee.org )

I disabled now pcmcia/cardbus in the kernel and emerged pcmcia-cs. After modprobe pcmcia_core, i8xxx and ds the cardmgr startet fine.

I compiled my wlan module with the pcmcia-cs-3.1.33 source from pcmcia-cs.sourceforge.net and have succesfully compiled and installed it.

But now when i'm loading the module I've got the following error :

Warning: /lib/modules/2.4.19-r1/pcmcia/wl24_cs.o symbol for parameter RTSThreshold not found

Warning: loading /lib/modules/2.4.19-r1/pcmcia/wl24_cs.o will taint the kernel: no license

  See http://www.tux.org/lkml/#s1-18 for information about tainted modules

/lib/modules/2.4.19-r1/pcmcia/wl24_cs.o: init_module: Operation not permitted

Hint: insmod errors can be caused by incorrect module parameters, including invalid IO or IRQ parameters.

      You may find more information in syslog or the output from dmesg

/lib/modules/2.4.19-r1/pcmcia/wl24_cs.o: insmod /lib/modules/2.4.19-r1/pcmcia/wl24_cs.o failed

/lib/modules/2.4.19-r1/pcmcia/wl24_cs.o: insmod wl24_cs failed

Doesn't it find RTSThreshold because I'm not using the gentoo source ? Why is init_module not permitted ?

Can someone help me ?

BTW. I was used to have an output to /var/log/message , but I can't find any logs under gentoo why ? Am I looking at the wrong place ?

ThX for any help

----------

## dj-submerge

hmm I just recompiled it several times .. and suddenly it works !

Don't ask me why  :Smile: 

marc

----------

